
Ask HN: Any good resources to improve on discussions? - aaronfc
I am looking for advices or resources on how to discuss more effectively about development.
Anything you started applying to your daily discussions that made any impact for the better?<p>One of the things works better for me is detecting when the discussion is not moving forward and suggest a break or delay it a little for later.<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Pair programming?

